

Show HN: Scratch –  Powerful automated workflow for WordPress developers - zackphilipps
http://scratchtheme.com/

======
DigitalSea
Very nice mate. I built something similar as well, in truth it's just a
starter theme I use for client projects running on Wordpress. Feel free to
borrow ideas from it (if anything interests you):
[https://github.com/Vheissu/Startpress](https://github.com/Vheissu/Startpress)
\- in my theme I am using Gulp instead of Grunt to compile/minify/compress
images in the theme, I also added in a JSON API (turn any page into an API) by
appending stuff to the URL.

Some advice I have is:

* Move all of the HTML out of the function mobile_meta() in your functions.php file. You could just edit the header.php and add it in there, that way you're not polluting your functions file with HTML. * Maybe consider implementing a front-end package manager like Bower for dependencies (I'm in the process of doing this for my theme) * Remove the inline Javascript from the footer.php into a theme specific Javascript file (that way it gets minified/combined with the rest and is easier to manage)

Other than that, looks pretty awesome. You've done a great job and it's nice
to see other developers out there wanting to make the process of building
Wordpress themes more automated and nicer.

